# Auxiliary Lights/Extra High Beam - LED Bar



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey all. I already had some info in a thread about wiring a LED bar to a Tiguan: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...active-grille-shutters#/topics/9080458?page=1

But the thread was about something else instead of being about aux lights. 

Anyway, I redid the LED bar lighting and install the other day (put it behind the grille this time so it's not visible) - figured I'd do a write up. 

What you need: 
-LED bar or some kind of aux lights. 
-Relay harness
-Patience

The install is pretty straight forward even though I decided to put the light bar behind the grille. 

For this I bought a 1 lead relay, since I was only wiring a single LED bar. If you want to wire more lights, get a relay that has 2 or 3 leads. 

The way a relay works is that it takes power from the battery to power the light bar, and there's a switch wire coming off of the relay - usually that would go to a switch if you wanted to have a switch in the cabin, but I opted to wire it to the high beams as I feel that's a better route to go. 

Here is a diagram of what a relay is that I got from Google: 









So then you need to make an h7 high beam adapter with a "switch wire" coming out of the positive wire to control the relay: 









You can get male and female H7 plugs on eBay. 

Then connect this adapter in between the H7 high beam bulb and OEM high beam wiring. You can use any high beam bulbs from OEM Halogen to HID kits to LED kits. I'm using the DeAuto LED high beams. 

Re-install the high beam bulb and tuck everything into the housing with just the relay switch wire sticking out. 








Then connect the high beam switch wire to the relay switch wire









Then just run the lead down through the grille. 

The way I mounted the light bar was that I removed all of the torx screws under the front fascia and was able to put the light bar through the bottom of the bumper. Then since this light bar is only temporary, I secured with industrial zip ties. This light bar is a spot flood combo light bar and not the best for high beam use. It's also from 2014 so it's not the brightest. I will be replacing it soon with a better light bar. .

I had to move the ambient temperature sensor because it was in the way, it just unplugs and I was able to bend the metal back so the light bar would fit. Then I just secured the ambient temp sensor over a little bit with industrial 3M tape. This thing isn't going anywhere.









The best part is that where this light bar is mounted, the metal impact bar is directly above it so I can secure the new light bar with bolts for a much cleaner finish. The bumper will most likely need to be removed to do this though. 

All in all though, I'm happy with this mod. I like how the light bar isn't visible when it's off. It keeps the sleek lines of the Tiguan. 

Also, you don't need to wire it to the high beams. You can wire it to a switch in the cabin. The only downside of wiring it to a switch is that you might accidentally forget it and leave it turned on while driving. This is a big no no. A light bar should NEVER be turned on when other traffic/people are around. Period. 

Here are some pics of the finished product.









The high beam image at night doesn't do it justice. In person it's VERY bright. I wish the beam was more spot and less flood. But that'll change when I get the new light bar. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

That’s really sleek looking, nice and hidden. This for Upstate NY or Suffolk? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SCIROCCO_MAN said:


> That’s really sleek looking, nice and hidden. This for Upstate NY or Suffolk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm much further north than upstate lol. Up in the mountains near Canada. Haven't had any trouble with law enforcement or inspection on this tiguan, or past vehicles I've done this with. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Another great & helpful review. Keep up the good work.

:thumbup:


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

*Aftermarket Fog Lights/light bars*

Want to get something for our tiguan. Doesn't seem there is a OEM kit available yet, unless I completely missed it. I've seen a few light bars mounted in the bottom grill area. Curious what others have come up with.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

There is another thread here about this. Ultimately VW Care is considering offering a fog light kit "if there is interest", so you should tell them you are interested.

Outside of that, your other option is to piece your own kit together (bezels, lights, harness, light switch), with the caveat being your BCM may not be compatible with this option (do some searching regarding this).

Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Order one for a 2017.5 esrly 2018 and just retrofit it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

